# Image Slide Show - No Fit Image Option



## Freakydemon (Mar 25, 2017)

An image slide show with a playlist of images that have differing aspect ratios/resolutions will not fit to screen and I can't find a fit to screen option. The Scaling/aspect ratio filter just stretches or warps images, not fit. This worked fine in the old non-"studio" OBS. So I end up with this kind of situation. Is there something I'm missing, is it bugged or did someone forget to add the basic fit image feature to slide shows?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 26, 2017)

Right click the source and go to transform, and select a bounding box instead of having "no bounds". That will let your source have a variable height/width while keeping it inside the box. There are a few different bounding boxes depending on the behavior you want.


----------



## Freakydemon (Mar 27, 2017)

I tried all the bounds options but it just ends up cutting off images in different ways depending on the image. What I'm looking for is an option that would fit any image in the slideshow to the window, so a 16:10 would perfectly fit right after a 4:3 or any other ratio in the list. With the existing options either wide images get cut off/stretched or long images get cut off/stretched.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 28, 2017)

You probably want "Scale to inner bounds". Actually, the fastest way to do this is to select the source and press Ctrl + F, which automatically sets the source size to the base resolution size and changes the bounds "Scale to Inner Bounds".

If that doesn't get you what you want, then perhaps I'm having trouble understanding what you're asking for.


----------



## Freakydemon (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok so I've used all the different bounding types in OBS Studio and these are the results http://imgur.com/a/DNCHs
The problem is it cuts off images either in width or length, it never does a perfect or near perfect fit.

When I use the slideshow in OBS Classic it requires some fiddling with the order of the files they are in but I can achieve a near perfect fit for all of these, no width or length being cut off or at least very little. https://gfycat.com/ThinOrnateBoa

I hope this clears things up.


----------



## Slegnor (Apr 19, 2017)

Having exactly the same problem as OP, images do not scale to the bounding box size regardless of the filter setting.

Most of the options only affect the x axis and ignores y.

This may be because of trying to limit distortion of images but screws with the basic functionality of the tool?


----------



## Slegnor (Apr 22, 2017)

Recorded a video to show this: https://youtu.be/bmlj3UNq-3o

Windows : windows 10 pro x64 creator (build 1703)
OBS studio 18.0.1 x64


----------



## Slegnor (May 13, 2017)

As far as I can work out, Studio seems to read the list of images and then sets the bounding box based on the largest height and the largest width.
This value may be created from a tall narrow image and a short wide image.
It then totally ignores the transform options of stretch and scale because it's configured around the these 2 numbers.

I can't understand why it doesn't work just like Classic's slideshow function did?

I can add the same selection of images into Classic and it never overshoots the bounding box, I can size that to the exact area I want to show the slideshow and it works perfectly.

With studio I can either have images centred and so small they cant be seen until the big images comes along...which then bursts out of the box and overlaps other scene items

Any response to this Devs?


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2017)

Those shouldn't be smaller, could you tell me how to properly replicate, or give me a link to the images used so I can replicate?  EDIT: oh woops, I think I'm starting to understand.  I admit I don't always thoroughly read everything in detail (mostly due to time constraints)


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2017)

I'll fix this next patch (out in a few days).  It's as simple as allowing the user to specify the maximum size or aspect of the source itself.  It'll be drop-down where you can either type in the aspect ratio you want, such as "16:9" for example, or a specific resolution you want in case you want precise sizing, like "1920x1080".  Or you can choose its default functionality of automatically determining the size.

The reason why you have to enter this in with studio is because in studio sources themselves determine their own size -- not the scene items which they're referenced by, if that makes sense.  But the above should solve the problem you're seeing at least.


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2017)

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/5411e58 -- Put in a new option that should solve this issue for you.  It was a relatively quick fix, so I figured I could squeeze it in before 19.0 is released.


----------



## Slegnor (May 16, 2017)

Awesome thanks.
Hopefully it'll solve the problem if I explained it right in the 1st place :)


----------



## Freakydemon (May 16, 2017)

Oh hey thanks!


----------



## Slegnor (May 21, 2017)

Jim said:


> https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/5411e58 -- Put in a new option that should solve this issue for you.  It was a relatively quick fix, so I figured I could squeeze it in before 19.0 is released.



Can you let me know where this option is now located?


UPDATE: Nevermind, found the new dropdown in the properties


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2017)

Yea, the option is there now.  You can manually override the slide show's max resolution (or optionally, make it conform to a specific aspect ratio, which is probably more ideal).


----------



## Slegnor (May 22, 2017)

Jim said:


> Yea, the option is there now.  You can manually override the slide show's max resolution (or optionally, make it conform to a specific aspect ratio, which is probably more ideal).



I had a play, seems to work just fine so far


----------



## piano (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks! Thanks for your question and definitely for developer making this enhancement - works like I had hoped! OBS newbie 2020


----------

